# Sierra Soundtraxx



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I acquired a couple of Sierra Soundtraxx boards - one new in box complete with the battery, etc. Unfortunately they are both marked RGS Goose on the Eprom and Sierra Diesel on the other chip - presumably the processor.

I imagine if I can swap the Eprom I can get a steam chuff. Will I get the airhorn instead of the whistle ?

Anyone had this problem?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

All the sounds are on the removable chip, so you'd swap out the complete sound set. The problem is that--from what I've heard--the Steam and Diesel boards are just different enough in how they're programmed that you cannot swap steam for diesel sound chips. I heard that years ago when first starting with Sierra boards, and never had reason or opportunity to test it. I do know the programming is different between the boards (i.e., the third programming parameter may be bell ring rate on the steam, but start voltage on the diesel) as I discovered when programming a sound board for my dad a few months ago, grabbing the wrong manual to do so and wondering why the bell wasn't changing. 

I dunno, I'd hang onto them as is. A good "goose" sound is a good thing to have on hand. It'd work well for EBT M-3, or even the M-2 if you ever got ambitious. Or horse trade for someone with a steam Sierra board. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Or horse trade for someone with a steam Sierra board. 
Kevin, 

The processor chip (non-removable) is labelled "Sierra Diesel" and their Support confirmed that they are very diferent from the steam boards. I can switch to a different Deisel sound, but not to a steamer. 

I had a comment that the Goose might work well in the Bachmann Davenport ? Or maybe the Aristo Railbus or Doodlebug. 

M-2 eh? When can I get a SF Cable Car in F scale to use as the basis? Actually, now you mention it - why wouldn't it work in M-1, which is also a gas engine?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete,

I have a Sierra SoundTraxx Board in a B'mann Connie tender. I don't know if it works (bought used), but it looks like it still should.

I could use your Sierra card in my AristoCraft Sierra railbus that currently is mute. If you want to trade straight across, I'll try the card to be sure that it still works properly.

You can keep your battery pack as I run these off SuperCaps and don't use batteries with them anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 

Sent you a PM.


----------

